# Why does IBS cause fatigue?



## Rowe2

I always feel tired when I'm C or D! When I have a flare-up, it is extreme. Eric, Jeff..anyone! Please help me on this.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I think it is mostly a stress thing.Being in pain, etc is tiring. The energy you expend dealing with that is not available for what you want to be doing.K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Rowe - This is very common - my gastroenterologist told me that having an IBS attack was like the equivalent of doing 1000 situps in a row in terms of fatigue with the motility rate I had - a lot of energy is being used during the digestive process (ever feel sluggish after a big meal?) Well, for us IBSers this is intensified. Muscles get fatigued and so do you after numerous attacks - also, IBS is related to Fibromyalgia, which has fatigue as a symptom. Another part of this is that a chronic illness or condition can lead to functional depression, which in turn can make you tired - just having to deal with the symptoms day after day.You can do a search on IBS and fatigue for a more technical and proper explanation - and of course, the fellas may have something better to add - but I do know that I had terrible fatigue and tiredness during IBS attacks - which I know have under control - though I can get tired and stressed for other reasons now....Take care...


----------



## eric

Hi Rowe,







The bodies HPA axis is involved in a lot of bodily processes but a major one is of course the stress responce."Altered function of the HPA axis in response to stress may play a primary role in behavioral abnormalities such as fatigue, lack of motivation, abnormal sleep and appetite, which are commonly seen in patients with functional bowel disease, such as IBS."http://ibs.med.ucla.edu/Articles/PatientAr...teredStress.htmI totally agree also with what was written above. IBS can just wear a person down physically and mentally.


----------



## Rowe2

Great advice, Kath, Marilyn and Eric. I wish I could figure out a way to deal with it better though.I sure need my energy for those grandbabies of mine.


----------



## mrssusieqmi

I wish I knew the answer to that as well, has anyone ever told you, that you have fibromyalgia as well. Such a depressing thing to have, I am new here.​


Rowe2 said:


> I always feel tired when I'm C or D! When I have a flare-up, it is extreme. Eric, Jeff..anyone! Please help me on this.


----------



## eric

Rowe, try Mike's tapes. They might really help you out with this and I really think your a good canidate for them and would respond well to them.FYI"Fibromyalgia: Malfunctions in Two Key Body Systems May Contribute to DisorderWebMD Medical NewsNov. 16, 1999 (New York) -- According to the findings of a recent study, women with fibromyalgia may have malfunctions in two key systems -- the autonomic ("automatic" or self-controlling) nervous system and the HPA axis, which regulates production of certain hormones and the body?s response to stress."http://www.webmd.com/news/19991116/malfunc...te-fibromyalgiaCortisol and Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Gonadal Axis Hormoneshttp://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/472605_4This last one is an excellent article on this"Stress and Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Unraveling the CodeReport from IFFGD Research Award Winner - Some common medical conditions such as irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), inflammatory bowel disease (IBD), fibromyalgia, and migraine headaches may be stress-related. Understanding of the mind and body's responses called upon during stress may provide insight on the underlying cause of IBS and open the door to new and more effective treatment. "Stress" is a term doctors use to describe normal responses in the body that are needed for health and survival. Our bodies regularly respond to the constant flow of changes that happen around and within us. CRF is the brain's "stress hormone." When stimulated, it interacts with many systems within the body. These interactions include those between the brain and the digestive tract. They effect whether or not we feel discomfort or pain, and the way our bowels move. In some people, the stress response is overactive. When the stress response is out of balance, unwanted symptoms can result."http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...f=6&t=59246


----------



## fkm

Eric's spot on. The HPA axis and autonomic dysfunction has been implicated as a causal factor for IBS, fibromylagia and Chronic fatigue syndrome. The large overlap of these disorders in the general population suggests some common mechanism which was supported by the recent CDC studies.


----------



## 22395

I also have multiple sclerosis and fatigue plays a large part in that. My IBS/incomplete evacuation problems have really hit hard for about the last 4-5 months, and I don't have energy for anything.I literally find myself 'too tired to poop.' With the IE, I have been straining - whether it's on the D or C end of things - and I feel like my body is literally wearing out. Plus, I've also been loosing a lot of weight because of this entire situation.Not too well.Evelyn


----------



## Jannybitt

Hey Rowe;Have you had your B12 level checked lately? Mine was extremely low, and had to go on sublingual B12 vitamins, and if that didn't raise it, I would have to go to the shots. Big difference I notice is energy level when my b12 levels increased. Maybe get that checked? Just a suggestion. Hugs!


----------



## Haunted

I kept falling asleep again in English class today. The teacher finally confronted me about it.She said "Why do you sleep, sir? You're always so tired in class!" I think it's probaby IBS related. Today I felt kind of depressed because I'm just so sick of being tired and so tired of feeling sick.


----------



## eric

Some IBSers can also have issues with sleep disturbances."Increased REM (rapid eye movement) sleep has been reported in patients with IBS and NUD. REM sleep is a sleep phase characterized by arousal, altered activity of the autonomic nervous system and altered colon (large intestine) function. REM sleep is reduced by low dose amitryptiline treatment which has shown to be effective in treating IBS, NUD and fibromyalgia. The sleep disturbance is likely to play an important role in the chronicity of symptoms by setting up a vicious cycle: pain, fatigue and emotional distress alter the body's arousal systems during sleep. In turn, the poor sleep quality increases sensitivity to bowel and somatic (skin and muscle) stimuli leading to more pain and distress. "http://ibs.med.ucla.edu/Articles/PatientArticleFl99Sleep.htm


----------



## sharanne

Rowe2 said:


> I always feel tired when I'm C or D! When I have a flare-up, it is extreme. Eric, Jeff..anyone! Please help me on this.


I also feel totally physically drained after a bout of D. I think this is almost the most difficult part of this condition as I am usually a super active individual and I am so frustrated because I can't find a 'cure' that seems to work for me. Has anyone tried going to a naturopath? I am a proponent of regular medical treatment, but it hasn't helped me. Please respond!!!


----------



## overitnow

sharanne said:


> I also feel totally physically drained after a bout of D. I think this is almost the most difficult part of this condition as I am usually a super active individual and I am so frustrated because I can't find a 'cure' that seems to work for me. Has anyone tried going to a naturopath? I am a proponent of regular medical treatment, but it hasn't helped me. Please respond!!!


I used to be so bad I could barely keep awake driving in the afternoon, never mind sitting at a desk or taking part in a discussion. I have had that beat since 1998 with a highly absorbed vitamin/mineral, within 10 days of starting it.Write me if you want to talk about it.Mark


----------



## sharanne

overitnow said:


> I used to be so bad I could barely keep awake driving in the afternoon, never mind sitting at a desk or taking part in a discussion. I have had that beat since 1998 with a highly absorbed vitamin/mineral, within 10 days of starting it.Write me if you want to talk about it.Mark


Hi Mark,Thank you for your reply. Please tell me what your 'secret' vitamin/mineral is as I am definitely willing to give it a try!! Will let you know if it works for me.Sharanne


----------



## eric

Rowe, there can be medication issues as well.of course as we get older? I thought you might get a laughOld Folks Are Worth A Fortune... --------------------------------------------------------------------------------OLD FOLKS ARE WORTH A FORTUNE--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Old folks are worth a fortune,with silver in their hair,gold in their teeth,stones in their kidneys,lead in their feet andgas in their stomachs.I have become a lot more socialwith the passing of the years,some might even call me a frivolous old gal.I'm seeing five gentlemen every day!As soon as I wake, Will Powerhelps me get out of bed.Then I go see John.Then Charley Horse comes along,and when he is here he takes a lotof my time and attention!When he leaves, Arthur Ritis showsup and stays the rest of the day.He doesn't like to stay in one place very long,so he takes me from joint to joint!After such a busy day,I'm really tired and glad to go to bed,with Ben Gay!P.S. The preacher came to call the other day.He said that at my age I should bethinking about the hear-after.I told him I do, all the time.No matter where I am,in the kitchen or down in the basement,I ask myself, "Now what am I here after?"~~ Author Unknown ~~


----------



## WARRAVEN

I definently understand this, fatigue always seemed to be something that just comes with the territory. My dad has problems with it with ulcerated colitis, it's just very taxing. If an attack is bad enough, I go straight back to bed, no matter the time, I lay in a bewildered state, more tired than when I bike 20 miles. I still have problems staying awake in class, but that's also because simply in america, sleep is not valued. I used to have a set schedule where I could get a max of 5 hours of sleep in high school, and the years when I had a better schedule, I was notorious for falling asleep in a certain math class. It was found 2 years later that that class room had a CO level twice the legal limit! But I do find staying awake is a pain, and if I'm in pain, it's twice as hard.


----------

